# Infuse 6 - Titres des épisodes



## Fla54 (18 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

J’utilise depuis peu une Apple TV 4K avec infuse 6 (abonnement mensuel pour le moment) pour lire le contenu de mon NAS synology.

Mais j’ai un petit souci. Tous mes fichiers sont bien reconnus, j’ai bien les descriptions, les titres des films et des séries mais je n’ai pas les titres des épisodes des séries, je n’ai que les noms des fichiers (et résumés des épisodes donc ils sont bien reconnus).

Est-ce que j’ai mal configuré ou ce n’est pas possible pour infuse de récupérer le titre.

Je suis étonné car j’utilisais une box android avec kodi et j’avais bien les titres. Il me semble que kodi et infuse utilisent les même sources pour récupérer les contenus des médias.

Merci


----------



## Fla54 (18 Octobre 2019)

Edit: j’ai trouvé. J’avais bêtement mis « afficher le nom des fichiers »


----------

